# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  No Smoking in Chinese

## Ilkay

How do you say "No Smoking!" in Chinese? I would appreciate if you write it both with latin letters (pinyin) and chinese characters.

----------


## Анатолий

> How do you say "No Smoking!" in Chinese? I would appreciate if you write it both with latin letters (pinyin) and chinese characters.

 禁止吸烟 j

----------


## Анатолий

To save you posting in the Japanese lounge:
kanji [hiragana] rōmaji  禁煙【きんえん】 kin'en - No smoking (in Japanese) 
compare with Chinese (traditional) - in Japanese the first and the last characters used:  禁止吸煙

----------


## Ilkay

[quote=Анатолий] 禁止吸烟 j

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=Ilkay][quote=Анатолий] 禁止吸烟 j

----------


## майк

[quote=Анатолий][quote=Ilkay][quote="Анатолий":3ma0w8mj] 禁止吸烟 j

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=майк][quote="Анатолий":1a3097ic][quote=Ilkay][quote="Анатолий":1a3097ic] 禁止吸烟 j

----------

